# Norbu Family Deny They Were Forced Off Cultural Center Board (Phayul)



## Neutral Singh (Jul 8, 2005)

Bloomington, After an especially rough last few weeks, the Norbu family that established the Tibetan Cultural Center sat down Monday morning to offer their perspectives on the issues surrounding the near foreclosure of the debt-strapped institution.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/buddhism/SIG=14111vmno/*http%3A//www.phayul.com/news/article.aspx?article=Norbu+family+deny+they+were+forced+off+cultural+center+board&id=10052&c=1&t=1*


----------

